
How to Control Risk When Ethereum Prices Aren't Stable - dcawrey
http://blog.velocity.technology/digital-asset-volatility/
======
googletazer
"Compared to an asset like gold, Ethereum is very volatile. Recently, bitcoin
had attained levels of gold-like stability."

Brought a smile to my face ;)

